# Plants tht will grow on cork and mopani



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Wondering what plants would grow on cork tubes/flats and mopani besides moss and broms? Thanks for the input.


David


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know about the Mopani, but as far as cork bark goes, vines love it, orchids, pretty much any epiphyte I've tried, epiphyte ferns, Pepperomia Prostrata, Pepperomia serpens, selaginella, all types of dischidia. Those are the first that pop into mind.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

orchids orchids orchids orchids orchids........wahahahaha! You thought the frog hobby was expensive before? wait till you start putting $200 worth of orchinds into every tank you make


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't do orchids, very bad path to start down, especially if you have a local supplier. Say goodbye to income


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

TELL ME ABOUT IT....Andys is less than 5 miles from my house


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT....Andys is less than 5 miles from my house


Ohhh...poor baby!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Probably 90% of the plants in our hobby are epiphytes that will grow on cork, may be a but more difficult to get some of then to grow on moapani. Use moss as the base and many plants will do great.

Iagree with all on the orchids, so expensive but very rewarding.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

That the last thing i need to do is spend a ton of money on orchids...lol. I would differently brake the bank trying to fill 7 tanks. Thanks for the heads up and if anyone has plant clippings they would like to sell please contact me. Thanks again

David


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a couple masdivalias growing on mopany and they seem to love it even with no moss around the roots.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

NM Crawler said:


> That the last thing i need to do is spend a ton of money on orchids...lol. I would differently brake the bank trying to fill 7 tanks. Thanks for the heads up and if anyone has plant clippings they would like to sell please contact me. Thanks again
> 
> David


blasphemy. take a stroll through Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick and tell me that to my face.

Gastrochilus japonicus....cork mountedc









Racinaea crispa....driftwood mounted









Bulbophyllum kalimpong.....ghostwood mounted









Pleurothallis allenii.....malaysian driftwood mounted


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Frogparty your killing me! I just took a stroll threw Andy's and most definitely my wife would divorse me if I placed a order! Absolutely stunning orchids, I just had a metal rack fabbed up that will hold 21 tanks when all is said and done. Love the look of orchids but I can't swing them rite now. Especially sense I need to order Four 60 inch led bars from Todd next week.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> I don't know about the Mopani, but as far as cork bark goes, vines love it, orchids, pretty much any epiphyte I've tried, epiphyte ferns, Pepperomia Prostrata, Pepperomia serpens, selaginella, all types of dischidia. Those are the first that pop into mind.


Pumilio: I am going to assume that David (the OP) is new at this. Here is how I'd fine-tune your list for a beginner (I try to eschew neologisms like "noob") 

In addition to neoregelias/tillandsias?

Peperomia quadrangularis (=angulata)
Pep orba
Pep prostrata (in a spot where it won't get smothered)
a small Rhipsalis cactus
Anthurium scandens
Anth gracile? (If the mount is big enough)
a Microsorum fern
*One* easy beginner' orchid (Dinema polybulbon; if he has to have a pleurothallid, I would start with a Restrepia like brachypus, maybe Pleurothallis grobyi, definitely not a Masdevallia or Dracula)

This list is all New World, and it is all some pretty tough, forgiving plants. Either way, I'd avoid Dischidia--some can be so vigorous that they overtake the other plants before the latter realize what hit 'em (for example, I could see it annihilating the P. prostrata). If I had to grow one, it would be on the other side of the tank! 

Incidentally, isn't the Pep we call serpens actually nitida?

http://www.peperomia.net/photos/c_nitida_Variegata_6.jpg


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw your haul of orchids from microcosm....WOW! When I get my tanks in order and stable I diffenitly want Orchids! Thanks guys (Frogparty) for another expensive addiction.....muhahahahahahahaha. Any luck I could get some pics of your Vivs guys? Thanks


Mantellaprince20 said:


> Probably 90% of the plants in our hobby are epiphytes that will grow on cork, may be a but more difficult to get some of then to grow on moapani. Use moss as the base and many plants will do great.
> 
> Iagree with all on the orchids, so expensive but very rewarding.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

NM Crawler said:


> Saw your haul of orchids from microcosm....WOW! When I get my tanks in order and stable I diffenitly want Orchids! Thanks guys (Frogparty) for another expensive addiction.....muhahahahahahahaha. Any luck I could get some pics of your Vivs guys? Thanks


most of mine can be found here

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/91318-updated-photos-my-vivs.html

check out my ad in plants and supplies, I have a lot of terrarium suitable epiphytes available. I could put a nice pack together for ya if interested

ed


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Would Pep. orba work? i always though it was a true terrestrial [as opposed to the "terrestrials" we put in our tanks]???




Groundhog said:


> Pumilio: I am going to assume that David (the OP) is new at this. Here is how I'd fine-tune your list for a beginner (I try to eschew neologisms like "noob")
> 
> In addition to neoregelias/tillandsias?
> 
> ...


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Pm sent on a package!


Mantellaprince20 said:


> most of mine can be found here
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/91318-updated-photos-my-vivs.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogparty said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT....Andys is less than 5 miles from my house


His booth at Microcosm was bad enough.

David,

I bought a few orchids from Andy's, when they start growing in, I'll get you some cuttings of those. Until then, you know what I have. I have a few other odds and ends other than what we spoke about that I could trim for you too to get you started.

I have a nice round african violet like species that does good, philodendro wend imbe I can cut, some begonia leaf cuttings I can do, and a few brom pups I can share other than the super weedy stuff.

Stop by sometime.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

boabab95 said:


> Would Pep. orba work? I always though it was a true terrestrial [as opposed to the "terrestrials" we put in our tanks]???


I have seen _P. orba_ actually grip tree fern or cork. I believe it is an epiphyte, hopefully Chuck or the Rizman can weigh in on this.

Three other peps that can work are bicolor, 'Bibi'(aka 'mini trinervula') and puteolata, but the last can put on some size!


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have grown a few varieties of orchid on mopani wood. Andy's even sent me a bulbophyllum mounted on mopani.


----------

